# login



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

New user.
I have to login to view & print any post/thread or whatever the term is. Is this true for all?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

oldyankee1390
Welcome to TF! Yes, you must login to view or to post but you can join rather quickly with a few short q&a's nothing personal is asked but if you got his far I'm sure you saw that already.
When you say "is this true for all?" how do mean? Does everyone need to login? yes we all do but you can set it up so your computer remembers and doesn't ask for passwords everytime. If you mean do you need to login to every different section. no, once you're in you're in.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome oldyankee:friends: glad to have you aboard. Yes you have to be logged in to see any of the pictures and or print any of the literature.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi oldyankee. Welcome to TF.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello oldyankee Bye WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Log in*

I went thru the registration process when I found this site. Is there something that I should have said yes or no to during the resistration process? Or did the registration process fail?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Oldyankee at the top of the page the first big tire it says user cp. Click on it and then click Edit Options. The second question down it says Automatically login when you return to the site? (uses cookies) click yes and then go to the bottom of the page and click Submit Modifications. And the next time you come back you should be logged in unless you cleared your cookies in which case you will have to log back in.


----------

